# Eyeliner and Asian eyes



## hishappyending (Feb 14, 2007)

So I'm one of the few Asian girls with eyelids that do NOT fold. Therefore, no crease, nothing. Not even a slight fold! So whenever I put on liner, I gotta put it on pretty thick--VERY THICK--in order to have even a slight appearance of opened eyes. Curl my lashes and mascara them and stuff, but I usually have to resort to really thick lining.

Can anyone suggest another way to get my eyes to open up more??? Possibly without the thick eyeliner?


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 14, 2007)

Try lining your lower waterline with a white khol


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 14, 2007)

First off, you have GORGEOUS eyes!!  Line the top lashes with a smudgeable liner with staying power like MAC Powerpoint eyeliner pencil in Stubborn Brown or Buried Treasure.  Make the line thicker as you go away from the center of the eye, like a cat eye effect.  Take a smudger (or your pinkie tip) and softly smudge the line for a softer look, just slightly.  
Take a medium shade, like Wedge e/s, and take a tiny bit and blend it from the eyeliner up, just slightly, up and out, again in a slight cat-eye fashion.  Take Shroom e/s and highlight under your brows, in the front of the eye, and towards the Wedge e/s.  You don't want harsh lines for this look, just a soft smokey eye.  Curl lashes, apply MAC Fiber Rich mascara in black (this stuff is great for making lashes looong).  For evening, try Black Tied e/s over the liner, and smoking out from the lashline.  For more sparkle, experiment with Mulch e/s and Honesty e/s.  Hope this helps!

I know this is heavy liner again, but instead you SMOKE the line.  This is a soft but defined look.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm asian and I have a pretty hefty crease...


On the other hand, my sister has no crease whatsoever. She doesn't line the top. Instead, she uses white along the waterline (she's obsessed with white :\) and it makes your eyes appear larger. Then line half of the bottom part of your eye...or thinner at the inner corner, thicker in the middle, and gradually decrease until you reach the end of your eye...That should make your eye appear rounder, too (therefore, a bit larger). I guess you could balance that by using some mascara on the top and bottom.

Hope that helps a bit :].​


----------



## lvgz (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_I'm asian and I have a pretty hefty crease...


On the other hand, my sister has no crease whatsoever. She doesn't line the top. Instead, she uses white along the waterline (she's obsessed with white :\) and it makes your eyes appear larger. Then line half of the bottom part of your eye...or thinner at the inner corner, thicker in the middle, and gradually decrease until you reach the end of your eye...That should make your eye appear rounder, too (therefore, a bit larger). I guess you could balance that by using some mascara on the top and bottom.

Hope that helps a bit :].​_

 
this does work but i have one adjustment: dont line the bottom of your eye. it really does make it seem smaller. go with white eyeliner on the waterline as she said.. liner that is thinner on the inner portion of the eye. curl your lashes, mascara the top only. also, put a shimmery LIGHT [champagne, silver.. light shade] in the inner corners of your eye. that really helps brighten them up and make them seem bigger.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 17, 2007)

All excellent advice given by the ladies in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just wanted to add that adding a thick heavy liner actually will make your eyes appear smaller and doesn't do anything to "open" them up. Try all the great suggestions mentioned above also I really want to emphasize the importance of curling your lashes and using mascara because that makes a big difference. FYI you might also want to check out some of Snowkei's tutorials as well, she does an EXCELLENT job of making eyes look a lot more open and longer as well. HTH


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_this does work but i have one adjustment: dont line the bottom of your eye. it really does make it seem smaller. go with white eyeliner on the waterline as she said.. liner that is thinner on the inner portion of the eye. curl your lashes, mascara the top only. also, put a shimmery LIGHT [champagne, silver.. light shade] in the inner corners of your eye. that really helps brighten them up and make them seem bigger._

 
I'm not asian, I'm white but my eyes are pretty small.  and what she is what I usually do and it helps a lot.


----------



## aquadisia (May 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Maywind (May 26, 2007)

I can sympathize, I have really small Asian eyes. No creases, either. I've found that no matter what I try, I absolutely must draw on thick eyeliner. I only line the top lashline and the outer 1/4 of the bottom. Lining the entire length of the bottom lashline only makes my eyes even smaller.

I also agree with using a light eyeshadow on the inner lids. I like to just apply the entire inner 1/3 of my lids with Crystal Avalanche. It's a very bright and creamy looking white and it does wonders to make my small eyes look large and alert.

Since I'm a no-product-on-waterline person, I just use the #263 brush to line a light, but more flesh-toned shadow on the bottom inner corners. It works quite well, too.

These 3 things I do make a huge difference to how I look. It's really obvious when I take off makeup at night. When comparing one eye with  makeup and one without, the madeup eye seriously look twice as large, alert, and prettier than the "naked" eye.


----------



## Amaranth (May 26, 2007)

Oh man...sorry, I know this provides no help whatsoever...but I just looked at your FOTD's, you have such beautiful eyes! They're sooo pretty!


----------

